
Discovery without a search engine? - ikfmpwdsoz
I want to live without a search engine. What are my options for discovering new websites? Link aggregators (HN and Reddit) and recommendations from other websites are the two most obvious sources.
======
rhwk97
at the bottom of most Wikipedia pages there are lists of references, further
reading and external links

------
david2016
Netscape Navigator.

------
thedevindevops
Reddit?

